# De Rosa 2012 Images



## camrosa

Check out the new De Rosa 2012 Images on the link below.

King RS in Blue is my favourite but also liking the Matt Grey/Black

http://www.ciclibalduzzi.it/de_rosa_2012.htm

regards

Camrosa


----------



## tt1

Sweet De Rosa's! Did they discontinue the Avant model?


----------



## QQUIKM3

*The King looks sick!*

Beautiful paint jobs as well as gorgeous lines. Also, that damn down tube on the King is the biggest I've ever seen on a bike. Camera angle?


----------



## samh

i saw a black one today. I think the steel ones are better.


----------



## ultimobici

tt1 said:


> Sweet De Rosa's! Did they discontinue the Avant model?


Think it has been superseded by the R838/R848 models. If the R838 is anything to go by, the Avant's demise id not to be mourned at all.


----------



## tt1

Ah I see. Any big difference between the R's and Avant?



ultimobici said:


> Think it has been superseded by the R838/R848 models. If the R838 is anything to go by, the Avant's demise id not to be mourned at all.


----------

